# Basic PnS digicam under 6K



## anirbandd (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi all,

A friend of mine is going to buy a PnS. He is a casual user, with no experience in cameras and shooting techniques. I am not updated on PnS cams, so I need help from you guys.  

Budget: 6K
Brand: Reputed, but none specified. But cam should have Auto, Program, Aperture Priority and Shutter Priority for shooting flexibility, good ISO range, and 5-10X zoom. Better battery backup would obviously be good.


----------



## astrokidvaibhav (Dec 20, 2012)

Anything from Nikon or Canon should be good..


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 20, 2012)

i am not expecting such vague answers.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 20, 2012)

You can't get PASM in this range. Increase your budget and get SX150 IS

Otherwise Canon A2300 is good. I would not recommend Nikon. Menu is very confusing


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 20, 2012)

i know. he doesnt need Manual mode. PAS modes will do. any more suggestions??


----------



## nac (Dec 20, 2012)

No ASM mode in this budget. You can buy Canon and use CHDK...

A810
A2400

or from Panasonic
FH2/FH4/FH5/FH6
S1/S2/S3/S5


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 20, 2012)

Not even Program modes??

and CHDK is out of question. user is NOT tech savvy.

and user is not me


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 20, 2012)

Canon has P mode


----------



## nac (Dec 20, 2012)

Anirban, 
All of 'em does have program mode.


----------

